# Manipulation



## Jeff Canes (May 25, 2004)

Not to bad for a first time 2 out of 20 :?


----------



## terri (May 26, 2004)

Not bad at all, my friend!    It takes some getting used to, doesn't it?    

Did you use a camera that takes Time Zero?   It kind of looks like it, so I'm curious.  (As opposed to using a slide printer, I mean.)  Time Zero itself can be a pita.   The one of the bench has that familiar loss of detail when you get an image half in bright sunlight, half in deep shadow, although I think you did a better manipulation job here.   The bench itself looks really good.  

I like your bright colors in the top one, although how you kept your hands off of those S-T-R-A-I-G-H-T chair backs, I can't imagine.     

How long did you wait before you started your manipuation?   Just curious.


----------



## Solarize (May 26, 2004)

The top one isn't bad at all..... the second one is VERY NICE.  The purplish tones are cool, it has like a watery look.  What did you lift the emulsion onto? The texture is really interesting.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 27, 2004)

Camera: I used a 600 with a ND filter. The problem with loading Time-Zero film in the 600 is not a real big deal. The 600s have flat springs on the bottom designed to push the film cartridge up.  The Time-zero cartridges have opening on the bottom that could become hooked on the spring. I fold a bad 4x6 print and lad it over spring in camera, load the cartridge as normal and put the 4x6 out.

Day (evening) of my first try it was a little over cast. Took 3 or 4 shoot with the ND filter over the lens. The shoots all can out black. Gave up. Next time bright sun and I put the filter over light meter eye. The print where good, used a chop stick to do the manipulation (new not used)

Not sure of the time, I guess less that 5 minutes, think I should let them set longer


----------



## terri (May 27, 2004)

Interesting.... I've also heard that you use the dark slide from the Time Zero film pack, and it's supposed to fit perfectly into the 600 cams and cover those springs easily, too.   

I've never shot with a 600; is the ND filter considered necessary?   If you really get bitten by the SX-70 manipulation bug, you can still pick up an SX-70 Land camera cheaply, and not have to bother with these modifications.    (Although you obviously were successful here.)   

Try waiting longer before you start.   The emulsion hits this magic point where it is easily maneuvered.  You've probably already discovered that lighter colors require less pressure than dark colors, and if you press TOO hard that titanium white pasty stuff comes up and gets everywhere.   :?  Always wait a minimum of 15 minutes, and you can go longer, too.   You can take several shots and then settle in for a couple hours to manipulate, with no worries.   The chopstick was a good idea.  I've used golf tees, car keys, and now pretty much use these burnishing tools I found at an arts supply store.   They have long handles and are easier to hold.  

Just for fun, try laying your image over very coarse sandpaper if you want to add texture to parts of it.   It can look pretty cool over dark areas.   I hope you try again soon!!


----------



## Not Neve (May 29, 2004)

Very nice, Jeff, for a first attempt.  I like the 1st but really like the 2nd.  I love benches!


----------



## anua (May 29, 2004)

jeff, the second image... its just beautiful!

hmmm...i know,  maybe its a silly question....but what is the 'Time Zero'? :shock: i've never heard of this....some link , maybe , pls?


----------



## malachite (May 29, 2004)

The one and only


----------



## anua (May 29, 2004)

thanks malachite!


----------

